# Tyres...Again!



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi, I know there was a thread running recently on the subject of non-availability of 215/70 R15 motorhome type tyres......but has anyone found a source yet? MOT today passed but with advisory on perished tyres (24000 mls!) just had a quick ring round locally and cannot get price or estimated delivery...Trip booked for September,don't want to risk it...Help!!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

is this the thread?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-108670-desperately-seeking-tyres.html

I've moved your post to the wheels & tyres forum (where that one is!)


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have fitted some Toyo H08 and am pleased with them - there seems to be some mail order one available eg tyrewizard.co.uk
Try a google for Toyo H08


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorted! working through yellow pages, found a
local 'Independant' tyre dealer,really helpful, phoned me back to say he can get me a set of Michelins for Wednesday. His distributor had seven sets in stock! excellent.......breath again,hopefully.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Got two fitted this afternoon by ATS. Manufactured date was 2611.

Don't miss out on the Michelin offer £25 fuel vouchers on purchasing two Tyres and I think £50 for four.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Found this review on the Toyo Tyre

Toyo H08 Reviews
Given 23% (breakdown) while driving a Ford Falcon BF (215-60-16-T)
Driving on mostly town for 15,000 easy going miles
These tyres are absoulte rubbish and quite dangerous in the wet, having very little ability to get rid of water.
Also have no "bite" an grass or other smooth surfaces.
They feel like they are made of concrete with poor ride quality and constant flat spotting when left standing.
I now have to throw these tyres away as they are only 20% worn, but my life is worth more than these tyres.
Spend a bit more and get some decent tyres!
tyre reviewed on April 18, 2011


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If you have purchased 2 or more Michelin tyres of any size since 27th June then ring 0845 366 1587 and get your £25 fuel vouchers.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Jezport said:


> Found this review on the Toyo Tyre
> 
> Toyo H08 Reviews
> Given 23% (breakdown) while driving a Ford Falcon BF (215-60-16-T)
> ...


It's the TOYO H09 that you want for excellent wet, mud (including 'bite' on wet grass) &snow performance on a moho


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

Iv'e just fitted 6 Conti Vanco Campers to my Hobby, as the Michelin Campers that were on it had about as much grip as Teflon on sheet ice.
The Conti's did quite well in this http://www.motorcaravanning.com/vehicles/tyre_test.htm
test, which made me choose them.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

mixyblob said:


> Iv'e just fitted 6 Conti Vanco Campers to my Hobby, as the Michelin Campers that were on it had about as much grip as Teflon on sheet ice.
> The Conti's did quite well in this http://www.motorcaravanning.com/vehicles/tyre_test.htm
> test, which made me choose them.


I had the conti vanco tyres on my last van a FWD transit and found them useless on grass but fine on road. May have been the van but I can say that my current van, A 2.8jtd Fiat Tag is a lot better on grass and mud.


----------



## Rabbiteer (Dec 25, 2008)

I read the same article as mixyblob and as I use the van all year round I decided to change to Contis when I needed new tyres, my van was a brand spanking new LWB Ducato conversion in Jan 09 with Pirelli Chrono so I thought it would be some while but I have just found a lage gash in the tread of a rear tyre so had to change it.
Took off the spare. WHAT!!!!!!
All 4 wheels have 215 70 R 15 C 109/107 S
but the spare as supplied by Fiat is a 225 70 R 15 C 112/110 S
Never noticed that when I checked the pressure.
The Fiat Owners manual is no help at all.
I have never had a problem with the Pirellis but the fronts are barely 1/3 worn


----------

